
Show HN: Write on Par – Become a powerful writer without tedious grammar lessons - m52go
http://www.writeonpar.com/
======
m52go
I wanted to create something to help teach people concise writing without the
pain of conventional writing classes. The result is a kind of "gamified"
"learning by doing" sort of approach.

This is just an initial 'MVP' release so basic validation, leaderboards, etc.
are still on the roadmap.

But if you think it might be helpful, speak up and tell me what you think!

------
dahdum
That was fun, thanks for sharing! I was a little confused on how the scoring
worked, and the timer seemed short (but I kept trying to refine more).

~~~
m52go
Yeah scoring can be made clearer. I'll try to refine that. Thanks for the
feedback!

